# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  HWK Release 22/05/2011

## Shamseldeen Victory

HWK Release 22/05/2011 
Release Date: 22/05/2011 
The Official release is ready in our download area الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].   *WARNING !!!* *If the HWK is a "TRIAL" or affected by 3rd party tools, this software may not work properly, so use at your own risk.*  *Please make sure you un-install all old versions, first HWK Suite, then HWK Support Suite, you can then install the new software, first HWK Support Suite and then HWK Suite. 
You MUST update your HWK using client 2.2.0.0, old client versions will no longer work.*  *You MUST be running HWK software 2.2.0.0 to access support.*   DCTxBB5 V 2.2.0.0
------------------ 1. BB5 products: RM-576,RM-577 (6700s,6700s-1c) added.
2. Local RPL Service Fixed for ASIC 2,5,6,7,11 (UEM_PASW is Correct now)
Note: Need Confirm [Readout and Use UEM IMEI] when do [Rd UEM].
3. [Check Ask/Rpl] Renamed to [Calc Ask/Rpl] as can Calculate RPL now.
4. [Calc Ask/Rpl] Function will Generate Real RPL from ASK file (ASIC 2,5,6,7,11)
Note: When Reading UEM, do not Forget Set Right [UEM Changed] Status !
5. RSA Lock/Unlock for All DCT4+ products (not need Patch)
6. Life Timer added to [PM Edit]
7. DCT4 INFINEON Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added: 
RH-111,RH-125,RH-126,RM-607,RM-608,RM-643,RM-644,RM-647,RM-653,
RM-669,RM-689,RM-704,RM-732,RM-733 (1202,1616-2,1616-2b,C1-01,C1-01.1,
C1-02,C1-02.1,1280,1800,1800b,C1-00,C2-00,X1-00,X1-00.1)
8. BB5 RAP3Gv40 Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-509,RM-510,RM-511,RM-540,RM-598,RM-604,RM-615,RM-638,RM-721,RM-722
(3710a-1,3710a-1c,3711a-1,X3-00,7230-1c,7230-1,5330-1d,6303ci,C2-01,C2-01.5)
9. BB5 RAPU Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-582,RM-596,RM-601,RM-609,RM-610,RM-627,RM-629,RM-632,RM-634,
RM-639,RM-640,RM-645,RM-648,RM-658,RM-659,RM-662,RM-675,RM-682,
RM-688,RM-691,RM-697,RM-699,RM-707,RM-718,RM-719,RM-720,RM-749
(Vertu CQ,N8-00,C6-01,E6-00,E6-00.1,X5-01,5230-1d,E5-00,E5-00.2,X3-02,C3-01,
C5-00.X5-01.2,E73,X7-00.1,C3-01m,C7-00,6702s,C5-00.1,C7-00b,C5-03,E5-00m,
X7-00,C6-01.3,C5-03.2,C5-04.1,C7-00s)
10.BB5 RAPIDO Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-484,RM-485,RM-486,RM-551,RM-552,RM-559,RM-588,RM-593,RM-594,
RM-612,RM-624,RM-625,RM-684 
(N86-1,N86-3,N86-5,X6-00.1,X6-00m,X6-00,5230-1,5230-1c,5230-1b,C6-00,
C6-00.1,5288,5250)
11.BB5 JUNO (BCM21351) Based Products USB Flashing / UI support added:
RM-497,RM-586,RM-614,RM-618,RM-709,RM717
(7020a-2,2710c-2,C3-00,X2-00,X2-01,X2-01.1)
12.Original SX4 Card Support Added (Use Any PCSC Compatible Card Reader)   LG_GSM v 2.2.0.0
----------------- 1. Infineon: 
A110,A130,A133,A133GO,A170,A180,C100,C105,C300,C30 0GO,C305,
C310,GB220,GB220nGO,GB230,GB280,GD350,GD510,GD510N ,GM360,
GM360i,GM600,GS170,GS290,GS290GO,GS290N,GS390GO,GS 500,GS500g,
GS500gx,GS500v,GT350,GT350GO,GT350i,GT360,GT365,GU 220,GU230,
KC550,KC550d,KF510,KF510d,KF600,KF600d,KM380,KM380 c,KM380d,
KM385d,KM386c,KP500,KP500N,KP501,KP502,KP502GO,KP5 05,KP550,
KP570q,KS360,KS365,T300,T310,T310i,T310N,T315,T315 i,T320,
T320e,T320g,T325 added.
Notes:
1. To See Unlock Codes and Instructions, Press [BOOT]
2. To Flash Dead Phones, Tick [Emerg. Boot]
3. FLS and BIN files supported for Flashing.
2. USB Support for Infineon SGOLD3, SGOLDRADIO, XGOLD213.
Note: To use USB Select USB in [Baud] ComboBox.
3. ADI: G210,G220,G232,G233,G259,G262,G263,G610,G622,G632, G635,
G639,G660,G672,G677,C682,G688,G810,G822,G828,G912, GM200,GM205,
GM205GO,GM210,KF245,KG296,LG8930,MG235,MG295,MG296 added.
4. TI: C1300i,C2000,G850,L1400i,MG191a,MG191b,MG200c,MG20 0d added.
5. MTK: A120,A155,A160,A165,GB160a,GB160b,GB161,GB190a,GB2 70,
GS190,GS200,GS205 added.
6. BT Address Write Added for ADI, Infineon and MTK platforms.   SAMs V 2.2.0.0
---------------
TRIDENT
A127,i626,T719,X475 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
OM(SYSOL)
T209,T319 added (DUNL,IM,FL,SECT)
SWIFT
A436,A437,A516,A517,T229,T249,T339,T349-LTA-USA,T369,
T409,T619,T739 added (DUNL,IM,SECT,FL)
Added Multi Drive support for TFS Read.
Fixed SLAVE Boot Bug on some models (D980,D980F,D988)
TFS Extractor and TFS Builder added, Allows to Edit TFS files.
SWIFT-AEROFONE
Added [Patch MSL] Function to Patch without MCU Part Flashing.
C3300i,T109,T119 added (DUNL,IM,FL)
E1050,E1055G,E1055T,E1080F-IND-MEA-SEA,E1080W,
E1081T-EU-IND-MEA-SEA,E1083C,E1085F,E1085F-MEA,E1087T,E1105F,
E1150i,E1160i,E1170i,E1170T,E1172,E1175T-EU-IND,E1178,E1225F,
E1225T,E1225T-IND,E2121L added (PUNL,PIM,FL)
Notes: 
1.Mixing of EU IND MEA SEA Files causes Blinking or Dead Sets.
2.E1081T EU E2P Image is not Compatible with IND, MEA or SEA.
3.For Cross Flashing Select Model Name Extension by File type.
4.Before Unlock, Info to see Codes or Rebuild IMEI use
[Patch MSL] Button or Flash with [Patch MSL] Option Enabled.
C3222,C3222W added (DUNL,CUNL)
Note: C3222 Flashing not Supported yet, use Original Flasher.
TFS Extractor and TFS Builder added, Allows to Edit TFS files.
SWIFT-3G
C5010E,E3210 added (CUNL,SECT,FL)
QUALCOMM
A597,A847,A927,B2710D,C5180,S5520,S5580,S6700T,S68 88,T359,T479,
T746,T749 added.
More Versions Support of Hidden Sysinfo models CUNL and UNFR:
A597,A706,A707,A717,A727,A847,A887,A897,A927,B2710 ,B2710D,S3370,
S5530,T359,T469,T479,T559,T659,T746,T749
QUALCOMM+LSI
S8500B,S8530 added (FL)
BROADCOM
S5230N added (FL,CUNL,UNFR,BRP)
S3850,S5260,S5263,S5330L,S5560i,S5750E,S5753E,S723 0B,S7230E,
S7230W,S7233E added (FL)
S5250,S5253,S5330,S5330L,S5333 Boot Repair (BRP)
[QCDI Info] Renamed to [BCMBL Info] for BroadCom Models.
INFINEON
B3310i,C3200,C3200G,C3200L,C3530,C3530L,E2230,E223 0M,E2232,
E2330,E2330B,E2330C,E2530,E2652,E2652W,S3310i,S335 0,S3353,
S3550,S3550C,S3550L added (CUNL,PUNL,PIM,FL,UFL)
Note: for USB Flashing select 'USB0' in [BaudRate] box.
E1151, Now Possible to Flash Read BIN Dump (Size: 007F0000)   Many thanks to all those who have supported us!!!  
Odia.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Official SarasSoft Rapidshare Mirrors:- 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

